# Fresh start (kernel)



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've used a number of kernels, and a few control apps. I'm not sure how this works with unused scripts, and what app well still control what when more than one is installed.

Essentially, I want a clean start when it comes to kernels and all the different scripts. What should I do? Does the reset kernel erase all old scripts? Do I need to delete a specific folder before our after flashing the reset? Should I only use one app at a time?

Someone please enlighten me!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS v1.29, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

From what I've read, simply wiping data and reflashing the kernel resets everything. Could be wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> From what I've read, simply wiping data and reflashing the kernel resets everything. Could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wiping data as in cache and Dalvik? Or factory reset data? I don't want to reset...just clean things out and flash a new kernel...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS Kernel v1.30, Newest 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Faux reset kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

It depends on the kernel. Some use a modified SD card binary. Some flash their own ramdisk. Some are configured via init.d scripts. Others don't. Depending on the kernel you are moving to will figure out what you need to do.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

hazard209 said:


> It depends on the kernel. Some use a modified SD card binary. Some flash their own ramdisk. Some are configured via init.d scripts. Others don't. Depending on the kernel you are moving to will figure out what you need to do.


Let's say I always want a fresh start, or I have OCD and I need to be extra sure, what are all the different things I would/could do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS Kernel v1.30, Newest 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Faux reset kernel
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1 Just flash it before flashing new kernel.


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

i was wondering if you guys could point me i the right direction on understanding governor mean?

update: found it sorry... wasnt typing in the right info via search..


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> Let's say I always want a fresh start, or I have OCD and I need to be extra sure, what are all the different things I would/could do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS Kernel v1.30, Newest 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


Well if you want to be completely neurotic about it: wipe your init.d folder, dirty reflash your ROM (just wipe dalvik and cache NOT data), then flash faux's reset kernel. Otherwise just flashing a kernel with it's own ramdisk should be fine.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

can you just flash the stock 4.0.4 kernels aswell? that's what i've been doing when i switch from kernel to kernel


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Axium said:


> can you just flash the stock 4.0.4 kernels aswell? that's what i've been doing when i switch from kernel to kernel


I THINK that's what the reset kernel is actually...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (AOKP b33 , GLaDOS Kernel v1.30, Newest 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------

